# people from northern ireland



## bobster_ice (Dec 1, 2005)

rite, ok, basically i need sum1 who can tell where i can find a muay thai club in northern ireland?   

thnx for ur help


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 1, 2005)

Try this and see if anything is near you.

http://www.martialartsclubs.com/search.htm


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 2, 2005)

yeah, thnx, but it didnt work


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 2, 2005)

Curious...it worked for me.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 2, 2005)

The link didn't work, or there were no schools there in your area?


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 3, 2005)

there where no schools in the area.....sorry


----------



## Ric Flair (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow!!! I've met some pretty decent street fighters/boxers who hail from Northern Ireland.  

They have this real survival mentality you would find in some people like those from SOuth Central Los ANgeles.

Did you guys know this little trivial fact ???

= the original Crip gang members like (Raymond Washington, Tookie Williams) were inspired and often trained by the older car club/Black Panther affiliates back in the mid to late 60's in boxing and some martial arts???

These were times b4 guns were widely used by gangs in L.A, it was possible to have your jaw broken in a street brawl back then!!!  

I'm sure theres still those who utilize boxing skills in the streets of L.A today but, you know how the gangs do it with the guns and revenge and all.

Back to Muay Thai though, anyone know if any of these guys ever utilized this in the streets???


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 8, 2005)

Nobody in the States knew what Muay Thai was in the sixties, I'm guessing. I knew about the Crips association with the Panthers, although I haven't seen anything that confirms the Crips were recruited and trained by the Panthers. The Crips were more loosley based on Panther-esque, black-community-oriented society. Crip is rumored to have started off as being an acronym for "Community Redevelopment In Progress," in contrast to the gang members' "walking like cripples," as the other popular rumor explains. Either way, I wouldn't put too much stock in the Black Panther style of H-2-H; call me a skeptic, if you will. I'm still thinking that weapons, firearms or otherwise, were preferred over boxing in gang brawls.


----------

